# So My 6 Year Old Daughter Says.....



## Kwala (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi all

OK so I'm shooting at some 600mL plastic water bottles at a distance of 6-7 metres, using my modified cheap market slingshot (now deadly accurate!), using 16mm lightweight plastic balls.

So my 6 year old daughter says, "Daddy, instead of hitting the bottles why don't you try getting a ball inside them?"

CHALLENGE!!!!!

I put the bottles flat on top of an already-peppered box with the bottle openings (28mm wide) facing me. Yesterday I had about 20 shots at it but couldn't get inside - lots of rim hits though.

Had another crack today. I started to get heaps of rim shots, until after about 20 shots, BAM! Inside the bottle! Photographic evidence!


----------



## Kwala (Jul 28, 2012)

To be precise, the distance was 6.2m today.

And this is the sling - some cheap market sling $10, plus the shortened band from my Trumark S9FO - with some dodgy zip-ties securing the band. Might look a little hybrid but it's spot on!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

That is good shooting buddy!



Kwala said:


> "Daddy, instead of hitting the bottles why don't you try getting a ball inside them?"


She don't know it is not a challenge at all for dad!!!!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice.Where to you get that plastic ammo?


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

"That's why I say, hey man nice shot!"


----------



## Kwala (Jul 28, 2012)

treefork said:


> Nice.Where to you get that plastic ammo?


Mate it's just some locally made stuff
http://www.supapeg.com.au/product_info.php?products_id=132


----------



## KennyCannon (Aug 24, 2011)

That's some really good shooting Kwala.

At our last shoot we were shooting at a bottle cap that was like 25 yards away. We must have shot 500 shots at the thing and maybe hit it twice. Peresh hit it like 5 times in a row but he's unreal with shots like that.


----------



## Kwala (Jul 28, 2012)

KennyCannon said:


> That's some really good shooting Kwala.
> 
> At our last shoot we were shooting at a bottle cap that was like 25 yards away. We must have shot 500 shots at the thing and maybe hit it twice. Peresh hit it like 5 times in a row but he's unreal with shots like that.


Hehe thanks mate; I'll give it another crack in the next few days!


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

Just been lucky Kenny!


----------



## Kwala (Jul 28, 2012)

Hey guys, thought I'd have another go this afternoon. This time put the bottle in a box and wedged a whiskey tin against it. Shooting from same distance. Got one in after 8 shots. Another one in after another 9 shots (the winning shot was actually the first of a new round after getting more balls). So slowly getting better!


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I started with that same slingshot, except mine is orange. And to be honest, I haven't touched it once since I started shooting other things







Glad to see you're having more success than I did!


----------

